
The Biggest Mistake Everyone Makes With Closures - jackowayed
http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/programming/the-biggest-mistake-everyone-makes-with-closures.html
======
balding_n_tired
??? Under PythonWin 2.6.1 k[0]() gives me 1.

